# insurance past 60



## highlands1234 (May 25, 2015)

We hope to be coming to Portugal to live in April.

We are coming from the US.

The main sticky subject is medical insurance. One of us will turn 60 yrs. Old this coming April.

I have been reading in this blog that you must be insured before 60 for some major medical insurers to continue to cover you after you're 65.

Medis/Millennial/mulitcare BCP's seems confusing to me as far as getting information regarding this.
How can I contact them to get clarification?

Can I sign up for health insurance before coming to Portugal in mid April to get locked in before 60 or do I have to be there? It looks like from the medis application they want your residency number so sounds like it would be difficult to get insured with them before I am one there.

I notice many other insurance companies outside of Portugal stop insuring at 65-70 yrs. as well.

What are we supposed to do then? What are others doing in our situation?

I am in perfect health with no preexisting health issues and none threatening as far as I can tell.

It would be a shame if this impediment kept us from our dream of retiring to Portugal.

Also, (this is a question specifically for U.S. expats in portugal) I know nothing much about Medicare.

Do I have to sign up for it at 65 yrs to have it?

Do I have to pay into it to keep it active for when I visit the US?

I hope someone can help me and I'll be kindly grateful for any assistance!

Thanks!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

https://www.multicare.pt/PresentationLayer/MC2009_Conteudo.aspx?localid=123

We are Americans with Multicare, but signed up before 60. It is our understanding Multicare stops insuring if signed up for after 60, at the age of 70. 
But, I recommend you contact them, there is an email address listed, and phone numbers


----------



## flensdorf (Aug 21, 2015)

I am 64 and joined Medal.pt this summer. Limit for joining is 70 - and you are insured for life.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

BUPA is another worth considering


----------



## highlands1234 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies and info. I have sent inquiries to multicare and medal.pt. the online quote from BUPA seems doable with a $2500 or $6250 deductible even past age 70. But was surprised to find that IMG was even cheaper with worldwide coverage. Does anyone have them or have used them?

https://purchase.imglobal.com/Quote/GLOBAL_MEDICAL/quote-selection


----------

